# this weekend



## Ryan-San (Aug 28, 2014)

if anyone needs a crew member to go offshore this weekend (weather permitting) i'd like to throw my hat in the ring.

experienced, level headed dude, will pull my weight. PM if you want to adopt me.


----------



## kaseneil (Apr 22, 2015)

Hi! My name is Kase. I have a new Robalo 22ft cc. I will be going out offshore out of Galveston the last week of July. Looking for a partner who wants to do some offshore fishing. I am open to location and fish to go after. Boat is fully rigged with latest electronics. Let me know if you wanna go. Thanks!


----------

